# Using notation in Studio One 5.2



## Mel (May 8, 2021)

Hi All

Does anyone write their scores in notation in (e.g.) Notion 6, Sibelius etc.

And then use this in Studio One 5.2 to trigger plug ins, work with articulations, automation etc.

I would prefer to write scores first rather than directly into Studio One via keyboard, although I know this is probably the most popular method.

Any thoughts, pointers, advice greatly appreciated

Thanks, Mel


----------



## Wedge (May 14, 2021)

I use Notion 6 on Windows but it's not the best (only works with VST2s, horizontal scroll on touchpad is reverse in score view but not the mixer, etc.) I just like how you can set up articulation rules so your notation markings are used as key switches and I can just send it over to S1 for mixing. I have their workflow down so it's pretty fast. I think Sibelius, Dorico, and Musescore are probably better products overall but I haven't really spent time with them. Setting up Rules in Notion is kinda clunky and slow, the interface for it isn't great, but once they are set up and saved they're really nice. I assume the other notation programs have something similar but I haven't really used them so someone else will have to chime in. The send to Studio One feature is pretty nice, but the catch is if you send notation you lose the keyswitches so I'm better off sending midi and then automating everything else in S1.


----------



## Mel (May 19, 2021)

Hi Judd

Thanks for your reply. Yes Sibelius etc have good reputation but I have been using Notion 6 to write up scores so will probably stick with it, esp as it links to Studio One. I am just getting started so still finding the best workflow. That's good to know about just sending the midi through as notation will lose keyswitches etc. I am fairly happy with Notion (may look at Sibelius tho') but haven't got going with Studio One yet - I know there are tutorial etc out there but still a bit of a learning curve for me. 

Thanks for your reply and suggestions.

Mel.


----------

